# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Хочу в Европу!

## Ilona_SUN

Подскажите пожалуйста! Хочу переехать в Европу на ПМЖ. С чего начать? С какой страны проще?

----------


## alexmannsonn

> Подскажите пожалуйста! Хочу переехать в Европу на ПМЖ. С чего начать? С какой страны проще?


Ага, хочешь в Европу, а поедешь в ..опу.
Ну а серьёзно, регайся на форумах по знакомствам с иностранцами и вперед, торгуй 3,14здой.

----------


## evgesha3

С чегоначать? С информации, соз накомств, с того, чтобы съездить туда на пару месяцев и познакомиться со страной, с людьми и т.д. И только потом уже начать процедуру. Кстати, к тому времени информации о том как это сделать у вас будет много.

----------


## Salute

Друг моего мужа переехал в Лион (Франция), программистом там работает. Вещи, кстати, из Липецка он отправил с ТК 1-я Транспортная (из Нижнего). Товарищ этот переехал по рабочей визе. Устроился неплохо. Еще как вариант переезда в Европу: покупка недвижимости, брак с иностранцем, покупка недвижимости.

----------


## tishan

Без рабочей визы на пмж точно не получится переехать просто потому что захотел. Там с этим строго.

----------


## olgamore

Обращаться в проверенные агенства, оформлять рабочую визу, это все стоит не дешево, но надежней. Моя подруга через агенство искала вакансии и дальше занимались оформлением специалисты. Она не предполагала, что уйдет на это столько денег и времени, пришлось занять даже тут, но оно того стоило. Уже год живет в Дании, долги вернула, наслаждается жизнью.

----------


## IrradeImpop

Хочу вдоль моря объехать Европу. 

 Имеем полностью оборудованный для жилья Форд-Транзит. Стоит газовая печка. Диван. Есть ведро с крышкой и пакеты. 
 Идея такая. Много не ехать - не больше 100км в день. 

 Цель. Посмотреть всё сразу и не тратя больших денег.
Программирование, путешествия на фургончике по Европе.

----------

